# Stillwater 9/28/08



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, I am new to the forum and don't know exactly how this goes so... Went to the Stillwater just outside P Hill from about 11am to 1:30. Caught about ten fish all SM, LM, and Rockies. Took the four biggest home for dinner YUM. Was using fly with some Betts poppers yellow and red. The one in the photo was 16in.











PS: I have never fished the GMR. Where are some good locations to wade in the Troy and Tipp area? Also how is it to fly fish?


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

Ummmm...took four bass home....this will not end well for you.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Why? I mean I am all for conservation... I had a good day out I released 6 of 10 on this one trip. On average I release 100% of fish caught. And by keeping only the larger fish all 13+ inch fish they have had ample time to spawn and pass on there awesome genes. Oh and lets not forget the fellas who cooked fish right on the camp fire while fishing, they did'nt seem to get any heat over that. And on top of all this no one can say that fresh fish that you caught your self taste worse than fish from the store, even the fish counter. Maybe the responsibility of conservation should be placed more on those people that allow sewage, pollution, and farm runoff go into the water not the passionate local fishermen that simply want to preform a practice handed down for many generations. Sorry to rant but I hate how the people that pollute and are completely anti-conservative catch no heat yet I take home 4 fish so I can feed myself will get in some mess by just trying to talk to people that also enjoy this sport.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

jacmec-

Welcome to the forum. I know the area you were fishing and I'm excited to hear that you had some success there. It's a bit of a drive for me, but I have alot of fond memories there in what I consider to be among the most beautiful country in these parts.

I don't normally keep bass from my favorite holes, but that is not to say that I have never done so. Smallmouths can be quite tasty. Nothing wrong with enjoying the fruits of your labor on occasion. It's simply a matter of not over-doing it and hoping that others are not over-doing it (wishful thinking, I know). Selective harvest is important for the growth of our river fisheries.

The first reply to you was either a prediction of flames to come, or simply an immature comment all by itself.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I don't think Carramrod was attacking you, I think he was just pointing out that there are members on here who will frown on taking 4 fish home from one outing. Personally, I don't eat fish so I'm 100&#37; catch and release, but as long as it's within the limits of the law... to each his own.
Congrats on the good day and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I LOVE to eat fish,I just don't eat smallie cuz they grow so slowly,esp in our rivers. A 13-14" fish is 7 yrs old where a 13-14" whitebass is 3yrs old. I prefer to eat fast-growing,fast-reproducing species,ie;panfish,whitebass and catfish and stocked spp such as saugeye and [email protected]" they would be nice sized males but they were likely females that just became sexually mature this year and had not spawned yet. Males become sexually mature earlier,a 10'er is squirtin...but females don't hit maturity till about the size you caught.
Dinkbuster did'nt get his chops busted cuz cats also fall into the fast growing category,a 3y/o fish can be 18", and they are possibly THE most abundant gamefish in our warm waters here,way more of those than smallies!
Welcome to the boards,kinda like hangin w/ your buddies;gonna get your chops busted on some things but genrally supportive,TC1


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I just did not want to get off on the wrong foot here. I can tell you guys really know your stuff and could provide some good info, on top of a good laugh. Any info on the GMR troy and tipp area would be greatly appreciated. Post or PM Thanks.


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

JacMec,

I doubt you are going to get any information, due to the fact that you are keeping 13 inch smallmouth bass... No one is going to give out honey holes or helpful info if you are going harvest them, especially with 13 inches being the largest. Not trying to bash you, but if it was another species I am sure more of us would be willing to help


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

excuse me 16 inches... Brain Fart


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW did you even read my post at all... I took 4 fish, most of the time, as in with in the last 3 months on the river I have taken 0 fish. This is not harvesting, this is a dinner. And I don't need your input anyways. I have had several people PM me with some tips on where to fish. Also I as I recall I did not take these fish from anyone's "honey hole" this is a location about 5min from my house and if you were a little bit more kind to me I would let you in on it but for get about it now.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

<INSERT BEENY LUVS SAUGEYES COMMENT>


----------



## JrOhio78 (Oct 27, 2006)

the Stillwater has a smallmouth regulations in that area. I hope that you living in that area would know that.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

if you keep sm dont post it. post that you had a good day and end it like that. everyone knows that the quickest way to get a reaction on a thread is to talk about keeping sm. Its old it has been done before in about 20 other threads.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

JrOhio78 said:


> the Stillwater has a smallmouth regulations in that area. I hope that you living in that area would know that.


Not jumping into this at all.....we have enough fights in my fantasy football league, I don't need it here....only want to say I think those Stillwater regs have been dropped. Not sure, if they have not been dropped, they will be soon.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

According to the regs for 2008-2009: In the Stillwater River from Frederick-Garland Rd. to St. Rt. 718, you may harvest 1 Smallmouth Bass at a minimum length of 15 inches.
So as long as you don't fall in that range, you're all right as the statewide regs say you can harvest 5 black bass (singly or combined) with no minimum size.


----------



## Hoghead (Mar 28, 2008)

jacmec-welcome-hate to see some people hassle you about keeping some to eat-I fish this northern miami valley also-I keep and eat rockies,crappie and big gills all the time-dont eat bass just because they dont taste that good-but heres my two cents-as long as you are within the law and pay for your license like everyone else, anybody that condemns your decision to eat some should kiss your ass. Hell of a way to treat a new member.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

carramrod said:


> brb...getting some vagisil for Hoghead to rub on his pu$.


What are you, 12?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

3
2
1
:d


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I was completely with in the law seeing how I was north of the 718 bridge, the limit is in effect to the south. I would never keep any fish, bass or other wise, with out first checking for regulation in that area. Camrod wtf is wrong with you, I just read through some of your comments on other threads to see if you are a a** to me or just an idiot that likes to spout off. From what I can tell it is the later. Some one makes a comment that you don't understand or don't agree with rather than ask questions or make a legitimate point you just insult them or cause a disturbance. I know teenagers that can carry on a conversation better than you. You just completely insulted another member just for agreeing with me, but instead of asking for their reasoning behind it you just spouted off again. Whats with all the **** references any way, you say it more than once? I have not called any one a **** since the fifth grade, just to show where your mentality level is at. 

For all those who actually contributed to this conversation thank you. TC1 thank you for the info, I will keep that in mind. I feel like I am being portrayed as some a hole that just goes wildly down the river killing every fish I can get my hands on. The truth is in the three years or so I have fished this river I have caught many many edible fish (as in the 7in + range). Of these, probably hundreds of fish, I have kept ten or so. From what I can recall I have kept 6 rock bass 3 small mouth 1 blue gill. But I guess that does not matter to any one. Apparently moderation is just as bad as throwing a stick of dynamite into the water and waiting to see what bubbles up. I love how for the first time since I have moved to this area I am talking to fellow anglers, just to get rejected because at rare times I keep fish.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

brb...getting more vagisil for Jacmec.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Theory confirmed.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice catch man dont let any of these guys get to you. Had to get this in before this thread gets locked . FFBG


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey Carromrod...i've Been Told By A Very Reliable Source That You Have Been Using Vagisil For Toothpaste Since You Were 5.hope You Choke On It.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

*jacmec* don't sweat it. You sound like a reasonable guy who utilizes our resources responsibly. Normal discussion about these topics, agree or disagree, are welcomed here. The immature insults are not.
*carramrod*, it the short time I've seen your posts, I really think you might want to find a different forum. I don't think you'll like it here.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

OK,jacmec,so maybe ya did'nt start off on the best foot but hang in there and ignore the ignorant. I started off the same as you,a major fire w/ my first post and several thereafter...you'll learn .Heck of an initiation but,once again,welcome,TC1


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

jacmec, I wouldn't be to pissed about carramrod's posts.
His blatant spouts would be a lot easier to deal with than the responses you would probably have gotten from more literate members, and his comment I'm sure are keep them people away from this thread.

As you get more years of fishing under your belt I would put some big money on the fact that you as well, will see the big losses that taking just a few fish a year can cause. 
We no longer live in a rural or even suburban area. All of our rivers are fished by many many people. If every person that fished them caught a nice 16"er and kept it once a year, we would probably be depleting the population.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

ROCKS said:


> Hey Carromrod...i've Been Told By A Very Reliable Source That You Have Been Using Vagisil For Toothpaste Since You Were 5.hope You Choke On It.


Hey, whats wrong with using it as toothpaste? I even use it as a fish attractant for some nice size bass that I catch and release. Don't be hatin' on me brah...


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

Your right, I need to find a forum with balls....balls aren't for sale...brb...watching Rambo First Blood.

*carramrod*, it the short time I've seen your posts, I really think you might want to find a different forum. I don't think you'll like it here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice job, jacmec and I hope your meal tasted great. It seems some on here have forgotten that there is something called a bag limit which means you are allowed to take some fish home. I guess I'm not going to put any information in my posts about whether I kept fish or not. Easier to omit that info than deal with the constant kangaroo court on here!


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

lets put a 12" minimum on crappies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

nice catch on the fly! no better way to do it.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

For some strange reason, it's nice to see a thread like this stay up for a few days WITHOUT it turning into a train wreck. (carramrod's "wisdom" simply establishes him as the present village idiot...ummm...no offense, Mr. Carramrod.)

Two small problems with your report, jacmec...

First, as correctly pointed out by other members, you'll have a hard time gathering truly valuable insight into prime Ohio smallie habitat by flaunting your propensity to even occasionally eat your catch. The best stream smallie anglers here don't share that attitude, and in truth do frown on the practice...take that for what it's worth.

Secondly, I get the slight feeling (wrongly so, I'm sure) that you're in the mood for an "eat my bass" flame. When you snap back at a friendly response with _"This is not harvesting, this is a dinner. And I don't need your input anyways" _, or _"if you were a little bit more kind to me I would let you in on it but for get about it now"_, you display an exclusive position intolerant of the opposing view-point. In short, you're fueling the catch and strictly release smallie chasers. 

I believe what disturbs me the most about this conservation topic is summarized in gulfvet's post--

*"It seems some on here have forgotten that there is something called a bag limit which means you are allowed to take some fish home."*

No one has forgotten that...we rail against it. Just because it's legal doesn't mean it's the best management of the resource. I've stated it countless times, and I'll say it again. The D.O.W. has zero interest in developing trophy riverine smallie populations. Is a damn 12 inch statewide limit too much to ask for??? Can we at least TRY a catch and only release reg on ONE river??? How about a closed season during the spawn on a feeder creek or two???

Ain't gonna happen...in Ohio...saugeye are king. We like stupid fish that'll bite a turd on a hook if you reel it fast enough.

Enter our dilemma...the catch and eat guys want to tell all, and the catch and release guys have learned that the best conservation tool we have now is to keep our collective mouths shut and encourage others to do the same.

...mums the word.

That is all...fish on.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Well there it is! WiperSwiper has put the whole thing in a nutshell. 

*developing trophy riverine smallie populations.*

First, I was not advocating that every angler take as many fish as the law allows. Jacmec pointed out that he usually releases his fish and I think most anglers on this site do the same. Instead of respecting that, this post has deteriorated to the usual witchhunt of those who have taken any smallies at all. Jacmec took 4 fish out of 10 on one trip out of who knows how many.

Second, any biologist will tell you that, in order to build a trophy fishery, at least some of the desired species must be harvested to reduce competition among the members of that species. Under-harvested species become stunted through increased competition for food.

Third, a trophy is supposed to be something you have to work long and hard to achieve, meaning they are rare. I don't want catching a bass to become a rare thing and I don't think you do either. Neither do I think that all bass should be trophies. It cheapens the value of what a trophy is supposed to stand for. I think there are enough responsible anglers who take fish rarely enough that there will be enough fish for us all with the occasional trophy (which is what trophies are supposed to be; occasional). 

If we see someone posting that they took fish home from two or three outings in a row, that might be an appropriate time for the community as a whole to *gently* remind them to leave some for everybody else. It might also be better to do that gentle reminding in PMs rather than on the forum. In Air Force Leadership School we were taught to praise in public and punish in private, always! I think the forums could benefit from some of that mentality.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

I do not take anything, under any circumstances, home but Personally, I prefer people to take the occasional 16 incher for food and throw back the big ones that'll hang on a wall.


----------



## GMRcatman (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been following this thread and trying not to reply. I agree with a lot of the more intelligent responses here, but I really only have one thing to say. Welcome to the site, Jacmec! I have met quite a few very good friends from the OGF and even the "old" site. You seem like a decent fellow and I wouldn't mind getting out on the water with you sometime and finding what you are all about. Again, glad to have you here.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

I noticed that people are still posting on this. Just to let you know I am flat done with this thread. Although good points are being made on both sides, I think things got a little too heated in the beginning for me to go back to this. But if you would like to continue discussing amongst your self's please feel free to do so on this thread or create a new.I just know that there are very valid points for both sides of this debate and personally I choose a more middle ground. But I am no longer going to try to support my side or disprove the other, it just seems to lead no where.

Thank you for the welcome, nice group you guys have here.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

gulfvet said:


> Second, any biologist will tell you that, in order to build a trophy fishery, at least some of the desired species must be harvested to reduce competition among the members of that species. Under-harvested species become stunted through increased competition for food.
> 
> 
> > Nice point....but......
> ...


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

LMAO...I can't believe you brought the Air Force into this thread...for some reason I feel like I'm in a Hogan's Hero's episode...I love that show.



gulfvet said:


> In Air Force Leadership School we were taught to praise in public and punish in private, always! I think the forums could benefit from some of that mentality.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Wiper Swiper said:


> We like stupid fish that'll bite a turd on a hook if you reel it fast enough.


Wiper Swiper, I would prefer if you would keep my top secret fishing tricks private.  
Ha! I laughed my @ss off when I read that... still laughing actually.


----------



## jacmec (Sep 28, 2008)

Wiper Swiper said:


> Secondly, I get the slight feeling (wrongly so, I'm sure) that you're in the mood for an "eat my bass" flame. When you snap back at a friendly response with _"This is not harvesting, this is a dinner. And I don't need your input anyways" _, or _"if you were a little bit more kind to me I would let you in on it but for get about it now"_, you display an exclusive position intolerant of the opposing view-point. In short, you're fueling the catch and strictly release smallie chasers.



I know I said I was done with this thread. But I would like to apologize for this comment. I made it thinking with my gut not my head, in fact after doing so I had every intention of canceling my account luckily I had some very encouraging PM's that stopped me. At the time I did feel that I was the subject of a "witch hunt". I would like to say that if *any one* would like any information on the Stillwater in the Pleasant Hill area send a PM and I will reply ASAP. I do not discriminate against anyone strictly because they are solely C&R nor those who on *rare* occasions keep fish. I would also like to restate that it is rare for me to keep any fish what so ever. So I would not worry that if information is given to me about your favorite spot, that I will instantly go there and fill a cooler with fish. I find that to be rude and I would not expect the same from any one I give information to. That being said, now I am done with the thread.


----------



## carramrod (Sep 14, 2008)

General Tagge: What of the Rebellion? If the Rebels have obtained a complete technical reading of this station, it is possible, however unlikely, they might find a weakness and exploit it. 
Darth Vader: The plans you refer to will soon be back in our hands. 
Admiral Motti: Any attack made by the Rebels against this station would be a useless gesture, no matter what technical data they have obtained. This station is now the ultimate power in the universe. I suggest we use it. 
Darth Vader: Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've constructed. The ability to destroy a planet is insignificant next to the power of the Force. 
Admiral Motti: Don't try to frighten us with your sorcerous ways, Lord Vader. Your sad devotion to that ancient religion has not helped you conjure up the stolen data tapes, or given you clairvoyance enough to find the rebels' hidden fortress... 
[Vader makes a pinching motion and Motti starts choking] 
Darth Vader: I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

Originally by Wiper Swiper: "We like stupid fish that'll bite a turd on a hook if you reel it fast enough."

Is that a Rapala or a bomber? Any special colors?


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

jimnrg said:


> Originally by Wiper Swiper: "We like stupid fish that'll bite a turd on a hook if you reel it fast enough."
> 
> Is that a Rapala or a bomber? Any special colors?


Neither, they're imported from China by FlingPu lures. With over a billion people they have to get rid of it somehow... just watch out for the lead poisioning. We've had the best success with smaller gamefish like smallmouth bass using the dog/cat sizes... for larger gamefish like muskie, stripers, and big catfish the cow size works well. Using these lures is all about presentation... but whatever you do, don't try to texas-rig them or you'll have a big mess on your hands.... literally.

Ah... it's a good thing my fishing is better than my comedy.


----------

